# got my 1/18 trinity spyder



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

i just got my trinity spyder today ...and ran it 1 time .... and i love it... it is better then the mini t.. i got 2 after market packs.. what would you get for after market parts? and what motor would you get? and shocks? thanks for looking at my ad....


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

well my motor is no good .. i got the spyder used .... so i have to get a motor.. which 1 you guy sujest .. the fireball;???


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

i purchased the stock associated motor and the integy motors. I like how they run very much.


----------



## Solartech (Mar 19, 2005)

get a brushless motor from castle creations, the mamba.


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

:wave: well, i have 2 of these arachnids and love them...one is stock, the othe has the CF chassis upgrade on it..:dude:


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

got rid of mine .. i wish i had it...


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

Well, since the "blade" is the upgraded spyder, go for one of them when they come out!!


----------

